# ISO-Masters Walleye Circuit Season Partner



## WaypointEyes (Dec 10, 2011)

Open spot for the MWC Trenton Mi. tourney. April 7-8. Run a StarCraft 2050 STX, 250 OptiMax Pro XS. Cashed a sixth place check last July at Green Bay MWC. PM if interested.


----------



## EYEMISOR (Mar 11, 2009)

WaypointEyes said:


> Run a StarCraft 2050 STX, 250 OptiMax Pro XS. Fishing since the 60's. Send a PM if your stoked for a gig like this! Remember...it's "Season Partner!"


----------



## cwassam1 (Jul 20, 2012)

WaypointEyes said:


> Run a StarCraft 2050 STX, 250 OptiMax Pro XS. Fishing since the 60's. Send a PM if your stoked for a gig like this! Remember...it's "Season Partner!"


----------



## cwassam1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Find anyone yet


----------



## WaypointEyes (Dec 10, 2011)

WaypointEyes said:


> Open spot for the MWC Trenton Mi. tourney. April 7-8. Run a StarCraft 2050 STX, 250 OptiMax Pro XS. Cashed a sixth place check last July at Green Bay MWC. PM if interested.
> View attachment 231517
> View attachment 231518


MWC Trenton Mi. April 7-8 open seat. PM if interested.


----------

